# Mollies & guppies cross breeding?



## yellowgirl

Hi fellow fish fans :wave:
I have a question about my mollies and guppies. It appears that they have interbred, even though I've been told that it's not possible for them to do so :question: . Oh, just had a thought, there are a couple of platties in there too... can they interbreed with guppies?

I've had my 6 foot tank for around 10 years, this is the first time I've seen this kind of colouring on anything except a male guppy. They were bred in the tank, and I've had the same fish in there for a couple of years. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## DragonFish

Whoa, way cool looking xD

Yup, Guppies and Mollies can breed and Platies and and Swords can breed, though Platy can't breed with Molly or guppies, so no worries there. 
Always wondered what a guppy and molly crossed looked like....very neat ;-)


----------



## Zombie

Dragon, the question is; how long will they live?


----------



## DragonFish

Hmm.....I don't see why they couldn't live normal livebearer lives, I don't think they're unable to reproduce either.....
You see hybrids all over the place, especially in Cichlids, without any harm done in most cases. I do believe I've read that the Sword and Platy cross can live and reproduce, I'd imagine the same would go for the Molly and Guppy cross.


----------



## Zombie

I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## DragonFish

Yup xD
But you gotta admit, that is one cool looking fish ;-)


----------



## Zombie

They are. I'm jealous. xD


----------



## Herky

Those are AWESOME! I want...


----------



## Guppyluver4ever

those r the *COOLEST * mollies i have ever seen!!!!!! CONGRATS


----------



## Herky

What were the parents? Which species was male, which was female? I have to try this now. I shall call them muppies.


----------



## DragonFish

Herky said:


> I have to try this now. I shall call them muppies.


I do think you've read my mind :shock: :lol: Maybe I should pick up a molly girl for my little juvenile guppy when he comes of age....
Muppies. The most awesome fish name ever ;-)


----------



## Pasfur

Dude.... it is time to selectively breed those offspring! Wow. Beautiful Molly.


----------



## Herky

So I wonder if this is possible with balloon mollies. We have some funky looking baby balloons right now...very weird markings and it looks similar to these...but without the color. hmmmm balloon muppies....


----------



## DragonFish

Herky said:


> So I wonder if this is possible with balloon mollies. We have some funky looking baby balloons right now...very weird markings and it looks similar to these...but without the color. hmmmm balloon muppies....


Stop reading my mind! :evil: I was thinking the same thing as I was looking at the Molly in my LPS yesterday, if it would work with Balloon Molly too. :lol:


----------



## Herky

If you would just stop transmitting your thoughts! jeez man


----------



## DragonFish

:shock: I've been unconsciously transmitting my thoughts? I need to get control over this before everyone finds out my plans for world domination :quiet: <.<; :lol:


----------



## Herky

too late, but I'll keep your secret if you agree to appoint me chief bikini inspector when you take over. I also request my own island. And muppies.


----------



## DragonFish

Darn! Oh well.....
Hmm....You've got yourself a deal there. ;-) Chief bikini inspector, your own island, and a huge tank of muppies when I take over with the assistance of my fish :twisted:


----------



## Zombie

Just saying, wouldn't it be a little more on the common sense side to assume the male was a guppy because the fish are shaped like mollies? I couldn't imagine a female guppy giving birth to molly-shaped babies. Just my input on the breeding.


----------



## Herky

yeah that's what I am assuming as well. I just don't see it happening with a male molly and a female guppy. Any time the male mollies come anywhere near the female guppies we have they bop them away immediately.


----------



## Zombie

Hey, Dragon! How bad would it be if I put a male guppy into my 29gal? Is that pushin' it too far?


----------



## Zombie

Herky, are those your fish in your avvie?


----------



## DragonFish

Yup, thats what I assumed too.....female Molly and male Guppy.

A single male guppy Zombie? Eh, I think that'd be fine. ;-)


----------



## Zombie

Yay! The stocking stops at 10 livebearers and 6 bottomfeeders! Now for that 5 gal.... :evil:


----------



## Herky

Those are my two dalmatian sailfins who reside in my 29 gallon. I have a black male balloon in my 10 gallon, and my girlfriend has a white female and orange male balloons in her tank. We also have another female dalmatian in another tank. We also have about 22 or so baby balloons in another tank. The ones in the pic are Salt and Pepper...but they are twice that size now...and their colors have changed significantly. The dark one is the male...and he is pretty much entirely black now, and the lighter one is the female...she has also gotten significantly darker, but still has plenty of white. I think I may use the other dalmatian that I have for my little experiment. The two in my avatar are a very definite pair...the other dalmatian I got originally so the male would leave the other female alone for a little bit and the pair just ganged up on her all the time and were beating the crap out of her so I had to seperate the new mollie from them. It's kinda cute really..they never leave each other's side.

We did have 15 additional balloon babies, but we're fast running out of tank space so they made a nice snack for my angels today.


----------



## Zombie

Sounds cute.  I may have just finished stocking on my 29 and now I'm thinking about my 10 and my 5. PM me, Herky?


----------



## yellowgirl

Thanks so much for your replies everyone! Yes, they are really pretty fish... I was calling them 'gollies'  but I like the name 'muppies' too.. LOL! I'm not sure who the parents are, but I would think the female would be the molly (those girls always seem to be pregnant!). 

I've just had a good look at the fish and it seems that it's the male 'gollies' who have more of the beautiful colouring (similar to the male guppy I guess). The females look like regular mollies but with lots of rainbow sparklies on their bodies.

They really are a lovely (if accidental) addition to the tank. They all seem happy and healthy, but I guess time will tell on their actual health and longevity.

Thanks again everyone. And if it does become a new designer breed, I get all the credit right? LOL!

Cheers,
Jo


----------



## DragonFish

lol, sorry we kinda took over your thread  :lol:

Definitely let us know how they do and if they breed, if they seem to stay healthy, ext. :-D

Anyway, when I take over the world and Muppies become the new black, I'll be sure to give you credit ;-)


----------



## ramondjenkins37

*Female Guppies and Male Swordfishs mate!*

*Hey Dragon, *

Thanks so much, this forum answerd my question i signed up just to say thanks. I have a 40 gallon tank with all guppies male and female for a year now. I say a black swordfish and couldn't pass him by 8 mths. I think he mated with the female guppies before he past recently (R.i.p Emanuel) I now have 5 "mules" i believe and they are beautiful. Grey with black spots/holographic blue all throughout there bodies and grew so fast, they are advanced. i will try to post pictures.


----------

